# Grilled Prime Tri-Tip from Costco



## Ross in Ventura (Nov 3, 2015)

We bought Eight Prime TRI-Tip's at Costco for $ 4.99 lb. all packaged up.



When Jackie and I first meet 20 years ago, I used a seasoning that I found in Selma Al. when I was working on the movie Blue Sky with Jessica Lange and Tommy Lee Jones Southern Flavor it's a great seasoning, I do not know why I haven't used in a while. So I made this TRI-TIP for Jackie and I'm glad I did.



I flavored it with Southern Flavor Original Charbroil  and Southern Flavor Garlic and used my tenderizer on both sides.







Then into the fridge to rest overnight.



On the Grill Grates @ 425*











Served with Potato Baked in the LBGE and String Beans. It was wonderful I had forgot how delicious this spice was on Tri-Tip and other meats. After all the marinaded and rubbed meats this is still the best thanks to Jackie.

Southern Flavor

Thanks for look-in!

Ross


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 4, 2015)

Prime cut for $4.99?

Looks good.  Make mine a bit more rare.


----------



## roadfix (Nov 4, 2015)

Looks good!   I've been skipping the meat dept lately whenever I go to Costco but at that price for bulk prime tri tip that's hard to pass up.


----------



## Ross in Ventura (Nov 4, 2015)

Thanks Bones

Ross


----------



## Ross in Ventura (Nov 4, 2015)

roadfix said:


> Looks good!   I've been skipping the meat dept lately whenever I go to Costco but at that price for bulk prime tri tip that's hard to pass up.


roadfix I hope you can still find them for that price! 

Ross


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 4, 2015)

Looks good, Ross.  And what a deal on those tri tips!


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 9, 2015)

Looks Great Ross!!!!!!!

Give a tri-tip a try with this marinade.

2 tablespoons olive oil
1 tablespoon soy sauce
2 teaspoons Montreal Steak Seasoning
1 teaspoon Espresso powder

Mix well ans rub on both sides of meat. Let it sit for 2-4 hours.


----------



## Ross in Ventura (Nov 9, 2015)

Paymaster said:


> Looks Great Ross!!!!!!!
> 
> Give a tri-tip a try with this marinade.
> 
> ...



Thanks Paymaster, I'll give it a try

Ross


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 9, 2015)

You are wwelcome.


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Apr 14, 2016)

Very tasty looking meal and I need to try Tri-Tip soon.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Apr 15, 2016)

I guess Costco gave up on us down here. They had Tri Tip at one time and have discontinued it.


----------

